# Back To The Beginning Again



## Dan Anderson (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi All,
I had the priviledge this last weekend of beginning my training in Balintawak Eskrima with Manong Ted Buot.  It is hard to go into with very much detail my initial training sessions except for that it is very different from my training with Remy Presas and that Manong Ted also epitomizes the viewpoint of _your are there already._  It was an exhilarating series of lessons which left me with A LOT of work to do.  

Thanks to Jaye Spiro for the introduction and to Jaye and Rich Parsons for helping me in between lessons so that I could absorb as much as possible before I went back home.  Good stuff, folks.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Hi All,
> I had the priviledge this last weekend of beginning my training in Balintawak Eskrima with Manong Ted Buot.  It is hard to go into with very much detail my initial training sessions except for that it is very different from my training with Remy Presas and that Manong Ted also epitomizes the viewpoint of your are there already.  It was an exhilarating series of lessons which left me with A LOT of work to do.
> 
> ...



Dan,

How did the rest of the classes go?

I am glad yo enjoyed your training. 

Will look forward to training with you and others in the near future


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 18, 2003)

Rich,
They went very well.  We went over several sequences, _what ifs_.  One I titled the _deteriorating timing_ sequence.  You probably know the concept, if you are a little bit late you can do this, if you are later you can do this...and so on.  I'll send you my notes so that you can go over them and tell me where I went off the rails.

One thing I noticed.  When I returned for my second lesson (I began by taking three 2-hour lessons), he greeted me more warmly than before.  His manners are impeccable and he always greeted me with a smile but this was different.  Also what is cool is that I am now _on the wall._  What an honor.

All for now.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Rich,
> They went very well.  We went over several sequences, what ifs.  One I titled the deteriorating timing sequence.  You probably know the concept, if you are a little bit late you can do this, if you are later you can do this...and so on.  I'll send you my notes so that you can go over them and tell me where I went off the rails.
> 
> ...



Manong Ted Buot is always happy to see his students. He truly enjoys the art and the teaching. Welcome to the family.

I'll see you soon, and we can chat more and review for both of us.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 18, 2003)

Glad to be part of the family.
Yours,
Dan


----------

